# Spurs vs Mavericks



## ZeroPRIDE (Apr 12, 2006)

just a simple vbookie to win some points tonight. I got Spurs winning tonight. Bet away peeps:thumbsup:


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Put 211,000 on the Mavs cuz they're the underdogs. And I'll look cool if they win.


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

Basketball. What is basketball?


----------



## ZeroPRIDE (Apr 12, 2006)

D.P. said:


> Put 211,000 on the Mavs cuz they're the underdogs. And I'll look cool if they win.


not looking good for ya. Spurs have a 14 point lead.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

ZeroPRIDE said:


> not looking good for ya. Spurs have a 14 point lead.


I don't expect them to win, I just felt like wasting credits.


----------

